# where to get 1/4" thick hardwood floors?



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Are you sure it is 1/4 inch and NOT 5/16?

5/16 is readily available.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

maybe it was 5/16 and was refinished once


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bruce Hardwoods makes a 5/16" solid floor. It is Natual Choice. Or Natual Reflections at the box stores.


----------

